# g10 .25" boyshot



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

another nice small shooter. similar to the small ranger. tried bands, but decided to go with tubes and gyspy tabs.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You do some fantastic craftsmanship


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

mr. tag, i just meditape wrapped a g10 .25" core i got from pocket predator.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------

